# In case of North Korean Conflict, Philippines May Open Bases to U.S. Military



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Pretty interesting developments with North Korea lately.. but it's probably just more saber-rattling. 

If something did happen, though, and the US/South Korea went to war with North Korea, what do you think life will be like here in the Philippines? 

Do you think you would move back to your home country? 

source: 
Philippines to help United States in case of North Korea attack | Sun.Star


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My life his here with my wife, kids and grand kids, I wouldn't have much a life back in the US.

N Korea sure likes attention and it looks like their own countrymen probably do want war so they can eat fine food again. I don't see us wasting any more money on wars we are just going to watch and wait they really have to launch a missile at Guam before we get involved, they might try some sort of launch directed out at sea but I don't feel we will get involved much even if that happens I think things are starting to imploded within N Korea, they are very hungry for life and getting tired of their warmongering leadership and wealthy in power the radio's smuggled in there give a hint at normal life and they want it too.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> My life his here with my wife, kids and grand kids, I wouldn't have much a life back in the US.
> 
> N Korea sure likes attention and it looks like their own countrymen probably do want war so they can eat fine food again. I don't see us wasting any more money on wars we are just going to watch and wait they really have to launch a missile at Guam before we get involved, they might try some sort of launch directed out at sea but I don't feel we will get involved much even if that happens I think things are starting to imploded within N Korea, they are very hungry for life and getting tired of their warmongering leadership and wealthy in power the radio's smuggled in there give a hint at normal life and they want it too.


I agree... also, this fellow has backed himself into a corner that will be very hard to get out of w/o using some kind of force (or losing face, a HUGE thing in Asia). The big questions are, what will he do to save face? and what are the consequences? It will be interesting to see what China does (if anything)...


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

It would be suicide for North Korea to launch nuclear weapons at the USA. We have the capably of wiping them out! Do not underestimate the situation as we did in the Korean War, we did not think the threats then would turn to action. During the Cuban missile crises Fidel Castro wanted Russia to launch the missiles at USA even thou it would have been suicide. Thank God Russia’s leadership had cooler heads! I still think they will not launch but we must be prepared! I will not move, the chances are it will not happen although it could. It would not be safer at home.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

well, Ph may welcome US .. but .. in the meantime, the US has been offered better facilities and deep berthing area in a nearby country... and the country didn't demand billions if not millions from US Navy / DOD for making them available to the US  

And wasn't it the PH Govt blaming the US for NPA and all and evicted them ?? and gave a pat on their own back before realising the massive loss of revenue ??


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> well, Ph may welcome US .. but .. in the meantime, the US has been offered better facilities and deep berthing area in a nearby country... and the country didn't demand billions if not millions from US Navy / DOD for making them available to the US
> 
> And wasn't it the PH Govt blaming the US for NPA and all and evicted them ?? and gave a pat on their own back before realising the massive loss of revenue ??


You are spot on about your first comment. That other place is bending over backwards I am sure to accommodate the USN/DOD and the $ that will follow.

The reality on the NPA is that they are now a part of the PH Gov't. They have a political arm (CPP), who finances (or vice versa) the NPA along with militant groups that like to rabble rouse with their anti-US sentiments. I wouldn't be surprised that in the end it is disclosed that the CPP/NPA are financed by the Chinese. 

The reality is that US Bases/DOD personnel do not infringe on the sovereignty of a nation if there are proper agreements in place (SOFA, VFA, whichever) that are properly enforced or observed by the Host nation and US personnel... All of the excesses and problems of the past have been restricted and or policed up to the point that IF US personnel get involved in the good old day activities, they will get hammered by the UCMJ or lose their jobs and security clearances. The US is taking a zero tolerance policy on that stuff as it reflects negatively on them as a whole. Just look at all of the propaganda out there every time there is a combined exercise, rehashing all of the old problems from 20+ years ago..

Sorry to get off topic...

I wouldn't look to leave the Philippines if a conflict was to erupt between North Korea and the US....


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Russian have managed to avoid a nuclear war more times than USA and I think they know USA is looking for a fight and I would assume USA has all the good spot to place a few missiles in Nokor penciled in.
A shame the idiot running the place can be taken out and give the rest some peace.

You are not allowed to fold a paper on the page his face is on which is just about every page, There are girls directing imaginary traffic , super market with out items and plastic fruit .


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Technically, the US is bound by agreements to assist S. Korea and Japan should any hostilities begin. 

The NorK's may just be saber rattling to see what kind of benefits that they can get again, like food.

The general population has no idea what is going on. They are only getting the party line that's being fed to them by the state controlled media. And you can't eat that. 

I just think about that Google Earth picture from awhile back that showed a satellite image of what N. Korea looks like compared to the south. It was almost completely pitch black compared with Seoul, and the other cities below the DMZ.


----------

